# Collected more still looking for ID, HELP



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so I have 1 unidentified small freshwater fish I collected that I have searched for a match and cannot find anywhere, I was out today and got a couple of darters but not sure exactly what kind. I am leaning towards tesselated but there are some reddish coloring on the fins that kind of looks like a least darter but fins look to be slightly different. I also got what I think was a golden top minnow. here are some pics.*c/p*



here is one of Darter,LK,DP and unknown striped fish....


and here is the striped again, I am dying to know what this is, same size as LK


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

still looking for id. cannot find anything. Anyone?? Would like as many opinions to help me out, thx


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i'd love to know what that first one is, i cant find any pics anywhere lol


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok this wont help identify the fish but I have to ask. You say collected, does that mean you go out to a lake or stream or pond with a net and just scoop up some fish and bring them home? If so thats pretty cool. Im in MN and last winter while ice fishing I caught a tiny little walleye, was only about 2 inches long, and I really wanted to take it home but I didnt have fish tank at that time. Once I got a tank I wanted to go out in the spring and scoop up some sunfish to bring home but I decided to stick with the tropical fish the tank came to me with(used tank from a friend). Anyways cool fish and good luck finding out what they are!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes. I started out in the hobby with cichlids and community but now I really enjoy the personality and behaviors of some of the natives right here in the states. I think because we live here we overlook them as collectible and keepable.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The one in the net almost looks like one of the native killies in the area.


----------

